# Glue type for a mirror back to wood



## TJHanson (Oct 17, 2015)

I need to glue a 1/4-inch oak plywood to the back of a mirror (bathroom cabinet, made from 3/4-inch red oak). I do not want to damage the silver backing on the mirror by using the wrong glue. There are hundreds of glues out there, and of course they all claim to be the best. But what glue is the best for this job?? Thank you.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Speaking from experience, you do not want to ridgedly glue a mirror to any type of wood. When the wood moves, even a little bit, the grass cracks. 

Want to know how I know?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think construction adhesive would probably work.

However, I am with Epic, as I do not see the need for glue. Can you explain just what you are doing?

George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Try this:
http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/pl_ca_mirror/overview/Loctite-PL-520-Mirror-Adhesive.htm


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Most mirrors I've seen installed, or had to remove, the installers used a black product similar to roof patch.

I personally would just use a few dabs of silicon.


----------



## TJHanson (Oct 17, 2015)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the replies. The plywood is glued to the mirror back but not to anything else. So when the mirror moves, so does the plywood. This is for the Medicine Cabinet from the New Yankee Workshop. Here is a URL for the piece.

http://www.newyankee.com/index.php?id=53#!/Medicine-Cabinet/p/7916460/category=1855064


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Go to the adhesives section at a Home Depot or Lowe's. There are some products there that are intended or used to glue mirrors.


----------



## chad.haning1 (Oct 19, 2015)

You must use a mirror mastic adhesive that can be purchased from a local glass shop. Off the shelf liquid nails and construction adhesives will attack the silvering that is the coating that creates the mirror.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

The key point is that the mirror/glass and the wood have different rates of expansion with changes in temperature. Even the wood reacts to changes in humidity, the mirror does not. RTV Silicone stays soft enough to stretch a little, many other adhesives set up quite hard.
Me? I'd be intent on making a second one with the mirror free to float.


----------



## 2lim (Aug 30, 2009)

If you use mirror mastic(I would suggest mulco quikset mastic, in the red tube), it stays flexible so that the substrate may move, while the mirror remains rigid. They are also design(as chad says) to preserve the silver backing of the mirror.

Simon


----------



## pinwheel (Jan 17, 2010)

chad.haning1 said:


> You must use a mirror mastic adhesive that can be purchased from a local glass shop. Off the shelf liquid nails and construction adhesives will attack the silvering that is the coating that creates the mirror.



Yep, mirror mastic from glass store. remains pliable to counter expansion contraction of substrate.


----------

